# Matteo Renzi



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Matteo Renzi sarà un osso duro per Bersani e soci alle primarie. A suo agio davanti alle telecamere, il personaggio piace, la sua promessa di rinnovamento generazionale fa breccia, il suo consenso potenziale è significativo anche tra i cittadini non “politicizzati” e tra gli elettori di centrodestra. “Uomo da marciapiede” lo ha constatato dialogando con i passanti per le strade di Milano. Molti sono pronti a votarlo o non escludono di farlo perché interpreta una diffusa esigenza di cambiamento della classe politica. Appare concreto, determinato e prima di tutto “giovane” e non compromesso con il gruppo dirigente del Pd, anche se pochi mostrano di conoscere il suo programma. Dall’altra parte i critici sottolineano un modello di leadership vuoto di contenuti, incline alla demagogia anti-casta, di ispirazione “nuovista”, teso a sfruttare in modo spregiudicato la crisi di credibilità della classe politica, pericolosamente vicino al modello berlusconiano di Piero Ricca, riprese e montaggio di Francesca Martelli E voi come la pensate?



Fonte: Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Gekyn (14 Settembre 2012)

io non mi fido di Renzi, però l'alternativa non esiste!


----------



## prd7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Renzi è il nuovo Berlusconi, lui dovrebbe rappresentare la sinistra? Ma quale sinistra? Quella vicino agli operai o quella "democristiana"? La vera sinistra non esiste più purtroppo.


----------



## Emanuele (14 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbe candidarsi con il PDL


----------



## prd7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe candidarsi con il PDL



insieme al suo amico Ilvio.


----------



## S T B (14 Settembre 2012)

Io voglio solo che i vecchi che ci sono da decenni se ne vadano a casa e Renzi sembra uno in grado di poterci provare...


----------



## GioNF (14 Settembre 2012)

La storia è questa:
Bersani vincerà le primarie perchè sostenuto da tutti i fedelissimi e i vari iscritti al partito.
Renzi vincerebbe le politiche perchè sarebbe l'unico candidato "nuovo" fra tutti i dinosauri della politica nostrana.

Ma in entrambi i casi è una gara a chi è il meno peggio..


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

se il pd mettesse renzi al posto di bersani per me vincerebbe a mani basse.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> se il pd mettesse renzi al posto di bersani per me vincerebbe a mani basse.



Non ne sarei così sicuro, Renzi, secondo me, perderebbe voti a sinistra senza essere sicuro di guadagnarne altrove.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Non so che darei perché vincesse renzi le primarie, godrei troppo nel vedere le facce di Bersani e soci per la disfatta...
Peccato non accadrà mai.


----------



## GioNF (15 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei così sicuro, Renzi, secondo me, perderebbe voti a sinistra senza essere sicuro di guadagnarne altrove.



Renzo piace molto a tutti i centristi, alcuni leghisti e perfino ai Berlusconini..di voti ne perderebbe qualcuno a sinistra, ma avrebbe un bacino elettorale molto più ampio, contando che, secondo me, un indeciso é più propenso a votare Renzi, la novità, rispetto a un vecchio dinosauro della Casta..


----------



## Pitto91 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ammesso che riesca a passare le primarie, il suo governo durerebbe poco, al di là delle sue idee e delle sue eventuali azioni. Lo silurerebbero subito facendolo cadere.


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Renzo piace molto a tutti i centristi, alcuni leghisti e perfino ai Berlusconini..di voti ne perderebbe qualcuno a sinistra, ma avrebbe un bacino elettorale molto più ampio, contando che, secondo me, un indeciso é più propenso a votare Renzi, la novità, rispetto a un vecchio dinosauro della Casta..



Quoto da ex berlusconino..


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

di sicuro non gliele faranno vincere le primarie..troppo troppo pericoloso


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Renzo piace molto a tutti i centristi, alcuni leghisti e perfino ai Berlusconini..di voti ne perderebbe qualcuno a sinistra, ma avrebbe un bacino elettorale molto più ampio, contando che, secondo me, un indeciso é più propenso a votare Renzi, la novità, rispetto a un vecchio dinosauro della Casta..



In Italia purtroppo alla fine, secondo me, si parla tanto di novità ma in realtà poi nelle urne sono pochi a votarle.


----------



## tamba84 (15 Settembre 2012)

si ripensandoci.per dirne una,ho un amico del pd a cui non piace per nulla.


----------



## Emanuele (15 Settembre 2012)

La cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è che molta gente voterebbe Renzi solo perchè è giovane, magari senza sapere nulla del programma.


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2012)

In molti(intendo i media non nel forum in particolare)pensano che la sinistra sia finita...pero quando questa ''sinistra finita'' lancia una sorta di ''fatwa'' tutti contro renzi o qualsiasi altro essere umano che la pensa diversamente.Spero solo che renzi non venga valutato solo per la questione marchionne(personaggio squallido a mio modesto avviso)o per la visitina nella casa di berlusconi(dopo quella visita sono stati sbloccati fondi per la cultura nella citta di firenze)altrimenti sarebbe una catastrofe e dimostrerebbe che i cittadini sono ******** quanto i politici.Detto cio',renzi ancora non ha mostrato un suo prgramma ma probabilmente lo fara dopo le primarie(se le vince).


----------



## Francy (15 Settembre 2012)

Non so dare ancora un giudizio definitivo su Renzi. Certamente, se mi baso sulle promesse elettorali fatte nel 2009 sto fresco; cito:"Cento fatti in cento giorni". Dopo 3 anni ne avrà fatte sì e no 30... Comunque, a pelle, molto meglio della macchina della nomenklatura democrat, con la quale saremmo punto e a capo, affrontando i problemi in maniera erratamente ideologica. A destra, ad oggi, non c'è nulla, tant'è che il dibattito politico è tutto incentrato sulle primarie del PD.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Come al solito è una corsa al meno peggio.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Un altro che va avanti per slogan


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

è un'altra, ennesima, macchietta.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (15 Settembre 2012)

Quello che ho capito è che è d'accordo con la manovra pensioni di Monti, che i lavoratori dipendenti dovrebbero essere già contenti di avere un lavoro e via discorrendo. A me non piace, non mi piace Bersani che ha fatto tante parole ma poi ha fatto votare le varie riforme Monti, Berlusconi per carità, Casini idem...So solo che grazie a quell'ammucchiata citata io mi farò 6 anni di lavoro in più, alla faccia dei giovani...per me possono andare tutti a.... beep....Voterò, perché l'ho sempre fatto, nel 90% dei casi tappandomi il naso, ma certamente non uno di loro.


----------



## korma (15 Settembre 2012)

quello che andava alle feste ad Arcore? no grazie


----------



## Hammer (15 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è che molta gente voterebbe Renzi solo perchè è giovane, magari senza sapere nulla del programma.



sono d'accordo con te


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2012)

E' semplicemente uno dei tanti. Potrebbe prender più voti perchè non è comunque uno dei vecchi dinosauri della casta, ma comunque sarebbe semplicemente il meno peggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2012)

a perchè Renzi nn fa parte della casta ???? ... e poi mi criticate Grillo... boh ...


----------



## Isao (16 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a perchè Renzi nn fa parte della casta ???? ... e poi mi criticate Grillo... boh ...



Il significato di casta, come tantissime altre parole (es:amore), è stato stuprato e portato all'inutilità.
Detto questo, Renzi ha mangiato sicuramente meno di chiunque altro si candidi quindi voterò lui così almeno mangia qualcun altro..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

POLITICA “Silvio ha fallito, batterò Bersani”. Affaritaliani.it al comizio di Renzi. Video Lunedì, 17 settembre 2012 - 10:08:00

Sarà anche indietro nei sondaggi ma per numerosi savonesi era dai tempi di Berlinguer che in città non si vedeva tanta gente accorrere per sentire parlare un politico. Matteo Renzi ha fatto centro. Anche se non vincerà le primarie contro Bersani e Vendola è riuscito nell'impresa di mobilitare il popolo di Centrosinistra anch'esso disilluso dalla politica degli ultimi anni e pericolosamente attaccato dal virus dell'apatia. Il teatro Chiabrera, venerdì sera, era pieno in ogni ordine di posto. La capienza massima è di seicento persone e all'esterno ce n'erano almeno duecento rimaste a bocca asciutta. Affaritaliani.it era presente alla seconda tappa del tour elettorale del sindaco di Firenze che risponde così alla domanda su che cosa cambierebbe del Pd di Bersani: "La preoccupazione – argomenta Renzi - che il futuro sia un problema. Stasera ho fatto vedere uno spezzone del film ‘Non ci resta che piangere con Benigni e Troisi in cui all’attore napoletano dicono: ‘Ricordati che devi morire’. Proprio per significare che il domani non è una minaccia ma un'opportunità. Un partito di sinistra crede nel progresso e lo reputa una grande occasione e non come un problema". Una bordata niente male del rottamatore ai vari Bersani, D’Alema, Veltroni e Bindi.


Fonte: affaritaliani


----------



## James Watson (17 Settembre 2012)

Io vado controcorrente, nel senso che sono iscritto da anni al pd, partecipo attivamente alla vita politica sul mio territorio da un po' di tempo a questa parte e alle prossime primarie sosterrò renzi senza troppi tentennamenti. E vi posso assicurare che, nel partito, non sono il solo a pensarla così. Sarà una bella sfida..


----------



## Dottorm (17 Settembre 2012)

Sabato è venuto a Sarzana... purtroppo avevo un impegno, ma mi sarebbe piaciuto sentire cosa aveva da dire.
Vedrò di seguirlo con attenzione nei prossimi tempi.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

È presto per dire chi votare... Se dovessi decidere oggi andrei sui radicali


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Comunque, se posso dire la mia, nessuno, in questo momento, si merita il voto. Non se lo merita il PdL, soprattutto se sosterrà di nuovo la candidatura di Berlusconi, non se lo merita il PD che prima fa la voce grossa riempiendosi la bocca di parole come:"Lavoratori, diritti, solidarietà, articolo 18" quando al governo c'è Berlusconi, e poi va a votare leggi ben più restrittive quando al governo c'è Monti, non se lo meritano Lega e IdV, che da anni vanno avanti a slogan e sono solo contenitori di "vado contro a...", non di "faccio queste cose", non se lo merita l'UdC semplicemente perchè è l'UdC, non se lo merita Grillo perchè, come spesso accade, predica bene e razzola malissimo, e sinceramente non ce lo vedo come novello Seneca e non se lo merita Vendola, che parla tanto e dice belle cose e poi si scopre che in 5 anni (2005-2010) ha fatto passare il bilancio della Sanità della Puglia da +1 mln di euro a -300 mln di euro...
Quindi io penso che la mia "cambiale in bianco" me la tengo per questo giro, chiunque si candidi, poi, se farà bene, premierò il soggetto al giro successivo.


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente, nel senso che sono iscritto da anni al pd, partecipo attivamente alla vita politica sul mio territorio da un po' di tempo a questa parte e alle prossime primarie sosterrò renzi senza troppi tentennamenti. E vi posso assicurare che, nel partito, non sono il solo a pensarla così. Sarà una bella sfida..



Sono contento che all'interno del PD ci sia che sostiene Renzi. Pensavo che la maggior parte fosse così annebbiata da preferirgli Bersani..


----------



## Doctore (17 Settembre 2012)

Penso che uno come renzi sia necessarrio...anche perche e' uno dei pochi che attacca il cavaliere su dei programmi e non si attacca alla scusa dei guai giudiziari(perche la gente lo vede come vittima e molti a sinistra non l hanno capito e non lo stanno ancora capendo).


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Renzi/ "Chi vi dice che la crisi è finita vi prende in giro"

Renzi/ "Chi vi dice che la crisi è finita vi prende in giro" - Affaritaliani.it


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2012)

La risolve Renzi la crisi...

Come no.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Renzi "lancia" Monti per il Quirinale La Stampa - Renzi: “Non sono figlio di Berlusconi”


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (22 Ottobre 2012)

Voterei Renzi ma ho paura dei cadaveri sinistroidi che si porta dietro.


----------



## Kundera (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sarebbe sicuramente un bel cambiamento nel pd se la ruota della fortuna si fermasse sulla casella di Renzi.
Ma logicamente alle primarie,verrà spazzato via


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Per tanti con Renzi il PD avrebbe vinto senza difficoltà. Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Sindaco Firenze su fase di stallo: 'Politica non sa correre. Serve credibilità politico-istituzionale'


Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Governo, Renzi al Pd: “Intesa con Berlusconi o voto a giugno. No al guado”


----------



## runner (4 Aprile 2013)

ma se dovessimo tornare al voto....

che fanno?
le primarie ancora?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma se dovessimo tornare al voto....
> 
> che fanno?
> le primarie ancora?



Io spero di no, ma con il PD non si può escludere nulla.....


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (4 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per tanti con Renzi il PD avrebbe vinto senza difficoltà. Voi cosa ne pensate?



Penso di si, Renzi avrebbe ottenuto molti consensi anche da chi alla fine ha votato centrodestra.


----------



## runner (5 Aprile 2013)

Renzi secondo me è sarebbe stato un ottimo candidato....

sarebbe giusto avere Renzi nel PD, la Meloni nel PDL, Tosi per la Lega e magari un giovane meritevole per il centro.....

allora si che ci sarebbero stati i programmi al centro


----------



## Livestrong (5 Aprile 2013)

Oddio, la Meloni proprio no, dai


----------



## runner (5 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Oddio, la Meloni proprio no, dai



era per dire una persona giovane e un po' carica.....

ovviamente l' ho citata solo per disperazione, visto che non so proprio chi potrebbero metterci, però alla fine come personaggi sarebbero stati tutti capaci di attrarre i voti del M5S


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2013)

Renzi: "Intesa col Pdl? La cerca Bersani"

La Repubblica


----------



## runner (6 Aprile 2013)

in Italia non si riesce mai a fare un discorso politico serio perchè tutti vivono dietro il nome del Berlusca

appena uno è un minimo brillante e cerca di sottolineare la sua brillantezza intellettuale subito a dire che è un berluscones

io ritengo Renzi l' unica ancora di salvezza per il nostro paese


----------



## Hammer (6 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma se dovessimo tornare al voto....
> 
> che fanno?
> le primarie ancora?



Sì e Renzi -purtroppo- vince col 6847%


----------



## Doctore (6 Aprile 2013)

Silvio ha ragione a volte sui comunisti.Se renzi ha difficolta a farsi valere all interno del centrosinistra e' colpa dgli ex comunisti


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Renzi : «Bersani cerca l'insulto 
Mi piacerebbe sfidare Berlusconi»
Il sindaco di Firenze dopo l'attacco del leader del Pd: 
«Mi spiace che i suoi destini personali siano più importanti»

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2013)

Renzi tentato dalla segreteria del Pd
«Vorrei fare come Tony Blair»

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Nuovo segretario del PD.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2013)

Bella roba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

sta facendo un gran bel discorso...ma contano i fatti


----------



## James Watson (8 Dicembre 2013)

Sono contento. Il lavoro duro però comincia adesso (aiuto, già le primarie mi hanno massacrato!)


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo faccia i fatti ... Avrei preferito civati solo perché Renzie mi sembra uno che parla e basta ... Sperem


----------



## alexrossonero (9 Dicembre 2013)

Uno dei tanti figli d'arte professionisti della poltrona comoda. Comunque si, a parlare è uno dei più bravi, bisogna dargliene atto.


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2013)

speriamo che la condanna in primo grado venga stravolta, senno cominciamo bene

a me pare un parla parla, quando entrerà bene nei meccanismi illeciti della casta, ho la sensazione che si adeguerà


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo che non siano solo parole questo paese NON HA PIU TEMPO.... che Renzi si mettesse subito a parlare con il 5 stelle per fare le cose MINIME...solo cosi mostrerebbe agli italiani il segno del cambiamento .


----------



## Jaqen (9 Dicembre 2013)

E adesso, subito il cambiamento.


----------



## runner (9 Dicembre 2013)

da una parte son contento che ci sia un buon leader a sinistra che possa fare la differenza in campagna elettorale (anche se mi sembra un parolaio)

dall' altra parte bisogna stare in campana perchè se dall' altra parte candidano la figlia del capo non so come va a finire con la lega che con Salvini incarna perfettamente uno spirito anti euro molto diffuso nel paese


----------



## vota DC (9 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che Renzi si mettesse subito a parlare con il 5 stelle per fare le cose MINIME...solo cosi mostrerebbe agli italiani il segno del cambiamento .



Ormai il parlamento è quello. Renzi può solo progettare in vista delle prossime politiche.


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Affonderà nella tonnara dell'euro insieme a tutto il pd...


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ha un carisma che non si vedeva da anni in un esponente del centrosinistra, questo è un'ottima cosa. Il problema rimane il solito: riuscirà a mantenere ciò che promette?


----------



## prebozzio (9 Dicembre 2013)

Io lo votai anche l'anno scorso... non ho assoluta e totale fiducia in lui, ma penso sia l'unico del panorama politico italiano che merita una chance. Vediamo che combina.


----------



## Emanuele (9 Dicembre 2013)

Il giusto leader per un partito di centro, basta vedere un po' la sua storia politica e le sue proposte.


----------



## Principe (9 Dicembre 2013)

Renzi di centrosinistra io mi faccio 2 risate , sappiate che renzi considera Berlusconi intelligente e che ha idee in fatto di economia che sono quanto di più lontano ci sia dalla sinistra , ma sapete almeno chi votate , ci vuole coraggio per uno che dice di. Essere di sinistra a farsi rappresentare da renzi.


----------



## smallball (9 Dicembre 2013)

uno dei primi messaggi di congratulazioni sono stati di Berlusconi


----------



## Doctore (9 Dicembre 2013)

è il tony blair della sinistra!!!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> è il tony blair della sinistra!!!



ti mancano solo i pon pon.


----------



## Doctore (9 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ti mancano solo i pon pon.


ero ironico...

In ogni caso meglio un ''tony blair'' che un ex pc.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ero ironico...
> 
> In ogni caso meglio un ''tony blair'' che un ex pc.



e secondo te perché ho detto quella frase?
il bello è che poi accusi i sinistrorsi di settarismo.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Renzi di centrosinistra io mi faccio 2 risate , sappiate che renzi considera Berlusconi intelligente e che ha idee in fatto di economia che sono quanto di più lontano ci sia dalla sinistra , ma sapete almeno chi votate , ci vuole coraggio per uno che dice di. Essere di sinistra a farsi rappresentare da renzi.


Ma infatti è un democristiano fatto e finito


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2013)

Mah io Renzi lo vedo più come laburista inglese. I Democristiani e gli ex-PCI sono una razza (per fortuna) quasi estinta ormai.


----------



## tamba84 (10 Dicembre 2013)

certo che per il pd passare da un inciucione come d'alema a una mummia giaguara come bersani a uno attivo come renzi.


----------



## tamba84 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è un democristiano fatto e finito



ma l'ex dc è un po ovunque veramente.


----------



## runner (10 Dicembre 2013)

"comunque a me sta storia dell' abolizione del Senato me pare come quel ponte sullo stretto" (cit. sentita in giro oggi)


----------



## Doctore (10 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e secondo te perché ho detto quella frase?
> il bello è che poi accusi i sinistrorsi di settarismo.


sono setta di me stesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2013)

Credo sia il meno peggio.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è un democristiano fatto e finito



Magari fosse democristiano almeno sarebbe qualcosa...



juventino ha scritto:


> Mah io Renzi lo vedo più come laburista inglese. I Democristiani e gli ex-PCI sono una razza (per fortuna) quasi estinta ormai.



Renzi col Labour Party c'entra niente, è solo uno che va dietro ai sondaggi senza proporre nulla di nuovo o di originale


----------



## cris (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ma lo sapete, vero, che Faraone, quello messo al welfare e istruzione da Renzie, è stato appurato che in passato si sedette nel salotto di casa di Agostino Pizzuto, "Basettone", il detentore dell'arsenale di un clan mafioso di Palermo? "Basettone" poi condannato a 10 anni di reclusione?

Basettone intercettato a parlare con un Antonino Caruso, altro criminale "Allora hanno chiesto qualche cortesia ... qualche cosa si matura... noi altri abbiamo fatto la campagna elettorale per Faraone ..."

Ma davvero si perde tempo a parlare e votare questi individui?


----------



## Doctore (10 Dicembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma lo sapete, vero, che Faraone, quello messo al welfare e istruzione da Renzie, è stato appurato che in passato si sedette nel salotto di casa di Agostino Pizzuto, "Basettone", il detentore dell'arsenale di un clan mafioso di Palermo? "Basettone" poi condannato a 10 anni di reclusione?
> 
> Basettone intercettato a parlare con un Antonino Caruso, altro criminale "Allora hanno chiesto qualche cortesia ... qualche cosa si matura... noi altri abbiamo fatto la campagna elettorale per Faraone ..."
> 
> Ma davvero si perde tempo a parlare e votare questi individui?


A me non frega nulla ne di renzi,nel del pd,pdl,grillo ecc...Classe politica vecchia e nuova immonda.
Solo per questa motivazione dovrebbe sparire dalla scena politica?
Forse sono un po ''complottista'' ma quando escono certe notizie cerco di non dare tutto per scontato...cerco di tenere la mente aperta.
Magari sbaglio eh.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sarò contento di votarlo


----------



## O Animal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Prime ore da Premier...


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2014)

chiamalo stupido!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prime ore da Premier...



Beh si sapeva...d'altronde con Sirvio s'intendono molto, chissà come mai


----------



## Gekyn (26 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prime ore da Premier...



vero threesome


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Questo è peggio di Berlusconi. Arrivista all'ennesima potenza, non gliene frega un tubo del paese.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo è peggio di Berlusconi. Arrivista all'ennesima potenza, non gliene frega un tubo del paese.



Questa sarebbe la cosa peggiore. Però non credo, sono fiducioso in tal senso, anche perchè quello che voleva l'ha ottenuto. Adesso è meglio per tutti, in primis per lui, fare il bene del Paese.


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo è peggio di Berlusconi. Arrivista all'ennesima potenza, non gliene frega un tubo del paese.



mava?


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Renzi di centrosinistra io mi faccio 2 risate , sappiate che renzi considera Berlusconi intelligente e che ha idee in fatto di economia che sono quanto di più lontano ci sia dalla sinistra , ma sapete almeno chi votate , ci vuole coraggio per uno che dice di. Essere di sinistra a farsi rappresentare da renzi.



su questo, ti quoto.
Renzi è tutto meno che di sinistra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2014)

esatto ..renzie è tutto fuorchè una persona di Sx e la cosa allucinante è che è del PD che DOVREBBE rappresentare la SX... mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensa un elettore dell Ex PD-L .


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ancora con sta storia di Renzi di destra?
siete ossessionati eh..
io più che rispondervi per l'ennesima volta di leggervi le sue linee programmatiche delle primarie non so che dire. Attenzione però, che qualcuno dei soliti potrebbe addirittura pensare di leggere il libretto rosso di Mao


----------



## andre (27 Febbraio 2014)

Renzi spara boiate a destra e a manca, ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine. Alla Leopolda aveva già le coperture per tutto quello che voleva fare, ora ha già cambiato versione e detto che "le troveranno". Bravo Matteuccio.


----------



## runner (27 Febbraio 2014)

dunque a me poco interessa se sto Brenzi è di destra o sinistra o di centro, il vero problema è che lo si scopre adesso perchè non c' è stata una campagna elettorale, se avesse detto che tutti i mercoledì se ne fosse andato a zonzo per scuole e ipotecato la c.d.p. mi sa che avrebbe preso pochi voti....

qua servono soluzioni e con la maggioranza troppo eterogenea (pure nel suo stesso partito) non so cosa potrà fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia di Renzi di destra?
> siete ossessionati eh..
> io più che rispondervi per l'ennesima volta di leggervi le sue linee programmatiche delle primarie non so che dire. Attenzione però, che qualcuno dei soliti potrebbe addirittura pensare di leggere il libretto rosso di Mao


Seguendo le linee programmatiche è un Repubblica Popolare Democratica la Corea del Nord.


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque a me poco interessa se sto Brenzi è di destra o sinistra o di centro, il vero problema è che lo si scopre adesso perchè non c' è stata una campagna elettorale, se avesse detto che *tutti i mercoledì se ne fosse andato a zonzo per scuole* e ipotecato la c.d.p. mi sa che avrebbe preso pochi voti....
> 
> qua servono soluzioni e con la maggioranza troppo eterogenea (pure nel suo stesso partito) non so cosa potrà fare



Passi tutto, ma Renzi visita una scuola tutti i mercoledì da quando è diventato sindaco di Firenze.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe la cosa peggiore. Però non credo, sono fiducioso in tal senso, anche perchè quello che voleva l'ha ottenuto. Adesso è meglio per tutti, in primis per lui, fare il bene del Paese.


Sì vedrai... questo è pappa e ciccia coi poteri forti. Diversi da quelli con cui ha a che fare Berlusconi, ma sempre di poteri forti si tratta.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Febbraio 2014)

questo secondo me si brucerà presto. 
ho questa sensazione.
non è partito per niente bene e il popolo è ormai sul piede della rivolta contro questa classe politica. li vengono a prendere a montecitorio e li impalano sul posto


----------



## runner (27 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Passi tutto, ma Renzi visita una scuola tutti i mercoledì da quando è diventato sindaco di Firenze.



appunto e la reputo una cosa meravigliosa se fai il sindaco, ma non il premier, cioè lo puoi fare ogni tanto ma se a livello nazionale ti presenti dicendolo (visto che di sta storia non ne sapeva niente nessuno) non credo che gli avrebbe portato voti....

vedi il problema di renzi oltre che essere pure lui spocchioso come tutti quelli del pd ce amano saltare sul carro dei vincitori è che ad un certo punto dovrà essere valutato per i fati e se non vai contro a certi interessi non ci riuscirà....
quando il buon del rio ad esempio aveva fatto l' esempio dela signora con i soldi in banca che può permettesi di pagare due soldi in più secondo me ha pienamente ragione, peccato che dopo due ore hanno dovuto fare marcia indietro


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì vedrai... questo è pappa e ciccia coi poteri forti. Diversi da quelli con cui ha a che fare Berlusconi, ma sempre di poteri forti si tratta.



A me pare moderatamente competente, ed è la prima cosa che conta. Tra un ladro e un inetto tu sceglieresti l'inetto?


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì vedrai... questo è pappa e ciccia coi poteri forti. Diversi da quelli con cui ha a che fare Berlusconi, ma sempre di poteri forti si tratta.




Così tanto per dire: la Sorgenia di De Benedetti è in crisi ed ha bisigno di 2 miliardi dalle banche, e poi ci si chiede come mai De Bendetti stesse intrallazzando all'ombra di Renzie...poi c'è Della Valle/RCS vs Agnelli ecc. altra bella storia...no ma le po.rcate la sinistra non le fa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me pare moderatamente competente, ed è la prima cosa che conta. Tra un ladro e un inetto tu sceglieresti l'inetto?


La sinistra e la destra ci hanno portato a questa situazione: Renzi rappresenta gli interessi di persone che non sono certo i cittadini. Cosa vuoi aspettarti da uno che si contraddice continuamente? Una persona non è ciò che appare, ho smesso di credere all'apparenza già da molto tempo fa e Renzi, pur apparendo brava persona, non lo è visto che è fautore di certi personaggi ben noti ormai. Mi spieghi perché non hanno rinunciato al finanziamento pubblico? Perché quelli del M5S rinunciano a un sacco di soldi e quelli degli altri partiti no? Cosa ti fa pensare che dal lato del M5S ci sia incompetenza? Berlusconi che si è portato dietro le veline in parlamento allora era competente? 
Finiamola con questi preconcetti: nessuno farà i nostri interessi se non i cittadini. Finora il massimo di partecipazione dell'italiano alla vita del paese era rappresentato dal televoto del GF.


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2014)

No dai, adesso basta, sono stufo di rispondere per l'ennesima volta sul finanziamento pubblico. Abdico.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La sinistra e la destra ci hanno portato a questa situazione: Renzi rappresenta gli interessi di persone che non sono certo i cittadini. Cosa vuoi aspettarti da uno che si contraddice continuamente? Una persona non è ciò che appare, ho smesso di credere all'apparenza già da molto tempo fa e Renzi, pur apparendo brava persona, non lo è visto che è fautore di certi personaggi ben noti ormai. Mi spieghi perché non hanno rinunciato al finanziamento pubblico? Perché quelli del M5S rinunciano a un sacco di soldi e quelli degli altri partiti no? *Cosa ti fa pensare che dal lato del M5S ci sia incompetenza?* Berlusconi che si è portato dietro le veline in parlamento allora era competente?
> Finiamola con questi preconcetti:* nessuno farà i nostri interessi se non i cittadini*. Finora il massimo di partecipazione dell'italiano alla vita del paese era rappresentato dal televoto del GF.



Mi sono spiegato male. Non mi riferivo in particolare nè al M5S, nè a Rudini, nè a Pelleoux. Era un discorso generico.
Si possono perseguire interessi pubblici (straovviamente in primis), di quelli privati mi frega il giusto. Possono coesistere.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La sinistra e la destra ci hanno portato a questa situazione: Renzi rappresenta gli interessi di persone che non sono certo i cittadini. Cosa vuoi aspettarti da uno che si contraddice continuamente? Una persona non è ciò che appare, ho smesso di credere all'apparenza già da molto tempo fa e Renzi, pur apparendo brava persona, non lo è visto che è fautore di certi personaggi ben noti ormai. Mi spieghi perché non hanno rinunciato al finanziamento pubblico? Perché quelli del M5S rinunciano a un sacco di soldi e quelli degli altri partiti no? *Cosa ti fa pensare che dal lato del M5S ci sia incompetenza?* Berlusconi che si è portato dietro le veline in parlamento allora era competente?
> Finiamola con questi preconcetti: nessuno farà i nostri interessi se non i cittadini. Finora il massimo di partecipazione dell'italiano alla vita del paese era rappresentato dal televoto del GF.



No vabeh....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> No vabeh....


Ci vuole competenza invece per risanare i conti semplicemente aumentando la pressione fiscale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sono spiegato male. Non mi riferivo in particolare nè al M5S, nè a Rudini, nè a Pelleoux. Era un discorso generico.
> Si possono perseguire interessi pubblici (straovviamente in primis), di quelli privati mi frega il giusto. Possono coesistere.


Il mio discorso non era rivolto solo al tuo intervento.
Il governo attuale non è democrazia, è demagogia... c'è un caos totale e la cosa più responsabile da fare sarebbe stata quella di fare una nuova legge elettorale e poi andare alle elezioni, perché in questa maniera non è possibile governare.

In ogni caso non capisco perché non possano essere in primis i cittadini a decidere: il discorso secondo cui la politica deve essere aliena al cittadino o deve essere un qualcosa di avulso rispetto alla vita del singolo cittadino non la capisco. Perché dovremmo continuare a lasciar decidere ad altri? Uno stato è un popolo stanziato su un territorio che si dà una giurisdizione e una moneta... eppure la sovranità monetaria è stata tolta senza interpellare i cittadini... l'emissione di monete e banconote deve tornare a essere un fatto di stato.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole competenza invece per risanare i conti semplicemente aumentando la pressione fiscale.



I discorsi di uscire dall'Euro e stampare moneta ti sembrano _competenza_? Tutti i discorsi complottistici (no all'obbligo di vaccinazione ) ti sembrano _competenza_?!?


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il mio discorso non era rivolto solo al tuo intervento.
> Il governo attuale non è democrazia, è demagogia... c'è un caos totale e la cosa più responsabile da fare sarebbe stata quella di fare una nuova legge elettorale e poi andare alle elezioni, perché in questa maniera non è possibile governare.
> 
> *In ogni caso non capisco perché non possano essere in primis i cittadini a decidere*: il discorso secondo cui la politica deve essere aliena al cittadino o deve essere un qualcosa di avulso rispetto alla vita del singolo cittadino non la capisco. Perché dovremmo continuare a lasciar decidere ad altri? Uno stato è un popolo stanziato su un territorio che si dà una giurisdizione e una moneta... eppure la sovranità monetaria è stata tolta senza interpellare i cittadini... l'emissione di monete e banconote deve tornare a essere un fatto di stato.



Perfetto....è una questione di fondo....imo i cittadini meno decidono meglio è


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> I discorsi di uscire dall'Euro e stampare moneta ti sembrano _competenza_? Tutti i discorsi complottistici (no all'obbligo di vaccinazione ) ti sembrano _competenza_?!?


Le perplessità sull'uscita dall'euro ce l'ho anche io. Tuttavia cosa fai? Non ci vuole un esperto per capire che il problema del debito pubblico aumenterà sempre più se non ci riprendiamo la sovranità monetaria. Se la BCE è un ente privato che ha come obiettivo il profitto mi spieghi dove andremo a finire? Aumenti semplicemente le tasse e così non va. Hanno aumentato di più di 20 centesimi a litro la benzina e ciò avrà un impatto devastante anche sul costo di beni e servizi. Ti sembra saggio? Poi ognuno pensi quel che vuole ragazzi, però poi non voglio sentire lamentele se aumenta il costo della vita dai sostenitori di questi delinquenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Perfetto....è una questione di fondo....imo* i cittadini meno decidono meglio è*


Quindi per te è meglio se un altro decide al posto tuo, perché pensi che l'altro ne capisca? Finora chi è salito al governo lo ha fatto per interessi diversi da quelli della comunità. E' spesso il problema che affligge chi lavora nei settori pubblici: "I soldi pubblici non sono di nessuno, chissenefrega se ci sono degli sprechi, che sarà mai!"... ovviamente non tutti ragionano così fortunatamente. Finora sono stati buttati nel gabinetto 4 miliardi di euro per opere pubbliche non terminate, a te va bene così? Non sarebbe meglio invece se ciascun cittadino si prendesse la propria responsabilità nel migliorare la condizione del nostro paese?


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *I discorsi di uscire dall'Euro e stampare moneta ti sembrano competenza*? Tutti i discorsi complottistici (no all'obbligo di vaccinazione ) ti sembrano _competenza_?!?



Certo, si risolvono tutti i problemi dell'Italia così, l'ho visto su youtube


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le perplessità sull'uscita dall'euro ce l'ho anche io. Tuttavia cosa fai? Non ci vuole un esperto per capire che il problema del debito pubblico aumenterà sempre più se non ci riprendiamo la sovranità monetaria. Se la BCE è un ente privato che ha come obiettivo il profitto mi spieghi dove andremo a finire? Aumenti semplicemente le tasse e così non va. Hanno aumentato di più di 20 centesimi a litro la benzina e ciò avrà un impatto devastante anche sul costo di beni e servizi. Ti sembra saggio? Poi ognuno pensi quel che vuole ragazzi, però poi non voglio sentire lamentele se aumenta il costo della vita dai sostenitori di questi delinquenti.



L'Italia dovrebbe fare riforme STRUTTURALI (lo so, lo avrai sentito dire mille volte,ma imo così è): liberalizzare molti mercati,tagliare spese inutili (e non bastano i vitalizi ai parlamentari,bisognerebbe mandare a casa tanti di quegli statali fancaz.zisti),velocizzare la giustizia civile. L'Italia 30-40 anni andava bene semplicemente perché:
1) Si usciva da una guerra
2) Non c'era tutta sta competizione globale


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te è meglio se un altro decide al posto tuo, perché pensi che l'altro ne capisca? Finora chi è salito al governo lo ha fatto per interessi diversi da quelli della comunità. E' spesso il problema che affligge chi lavora nei settori pubblici: "I soldi pubblici non sono di nessuno, chissenefrega se ci sono degli sprechi, che sarà mai!"... ovviamente non tutti ragionano così fortunatamente. Finora sono stati buttati nel gabinetto 4 miliardi di euro per opere pubbliche non terminate, a te va bene così? Non sarebbe meglio invece *se ciascun cittadino si prendesse la propria responsabilità nel migliorare la condizione del nostro paese?*



Questo è un discorso diverso,di senso delle istituzioni,senso civico,ma proprio perché NON ce l'abbiamo non mi fido del mio popolo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso diverso,di senso delle istituzioni,senso civico,ma proprio perché NON ce l'abbiamo non mi fido del mio popolo


Ripeto, non lamentiamoci poi dell'aumento del costo della vita. Perché l'attuale classe politica è voluta dall'italiano. A furia di GF, Isola dei Famosi, veline e altri programmi idioti agli italiani hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non lamentiamoci poi dell'aumento del costo della vita. Perché l'attuale classe politica è voluta dall'italiano. A furia di GF, Isola dei Famosi, veline e altri programmi idioti agli italiani hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello.



Ma noi MICA SIAMO MEGLIO di chi ci governa  ATTENZIONE,mica mi metto su un piedistallo  Io fossi al potere ruberei più di tutti


----------



## James Watson (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Quindi per te è meglio se un altro decide al posto tuo, perché pensi che l'altro ne capisca?* Finora chi è salito al governo lo ha fatto per interessi diversi da quelli della comunità. E' spesso il problema che affligge chi lavora nei settori pubblici: "I soldi pubblici non sono di nessuno, chissenefrega se ci sono degli sprechi, che sarà mai!"... ovviamente non tutti ragionano così fortunatamente. Finora sono stati buttati nel gabinetto 4 miliardi di euro per opere pubbliche non terminate, a te va bene così? Non sarebbe meglio invece se ciascun cittadino si prendesse la propria responsabilità nel migliorare la condizione del nostro paese?



Scusa sai, ma per fare un paragone un po' forzato.. se io sono malato gravemente vado a farmi curare dal medico non mi rivolgo al vicino di casa che fa l'elettricista.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusa sai, ma per fare un paragone un po' forzato.. se io sono malato gravemente vado a farmi curare dal medico non mi rivolgo al vicino di casa che fa l'elettricista.


Ascolta non voglio mettermi a far polemica. Il discorso che faccio magari è semplicistico, ma: visto che siamo arrivati a questa situazione, non è che forse dietro il discorso della presunta competenza di certi personaggi in realtà si cela una volontà implicita di tener fuori il popolino da questioni importanti? La società in cui viviamo è il frutto della classe politica da cui siamo stati rappresentati. Vogliamo continuare a farci rappresentare da gente così? 
La funzione di un parlamentare è quella di fare da tramite, è quella di fare il portavoce dei bisogni degli elettori. In questo caso le promesse fatte sono state mantenute oppure i politici finora sono stati fautori di lobby diversificate a seconda che si trattasse di destra o sinistra?
In Italia finora tutte le problematiche sono state affrontate secondo una modalità di scarica barile: certe tasse sono state abolite (vedi ICI), ma poi sono stati riversati sul cittadino la responsabilità degli sprechi statali secondo altre modalità (tasse comunali, tasse con nome differente, ma sempre di tasse si tratta). Io francamente sono stanco delle promesse, preferisco impegnarmi per collaborare piuttosto che delegare altri al posto mio che risolvano i problemi.


----------



## James Watson (28 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ascolta non voglio mettermi a far polemica. Il discorso che faccio magari è semplicistico, ma: visto che siamo arrivati a questa situazione, non è che forse dietro il discorso della presunta competenza di certi personaggi in realtà si cela una volontà implicita di tener fuori il popolino da questioni importanti? La società in cui viviamo è il frutto della classe politica da cui siamo stati rappresentati. Vogliamo continuare a farci rappresentare da gente così?
> La funzione di un parlamentare è quella di fare da tramite, è quella di fare il portavoce dei bisogni degli elettori. In questo caso le promesse fatte sono state mantenute oppure i politici finora sono stati fautori di lobby diversificate a seconda che si trattasse di destra o sinistra?
> In Italia finora tutte le problematiche sono state affrontate secondo una modalità di scarica barile: certe tasse sono state abolite (vedi ICI), ma poi sono stati riversati sul cittadino la responsabilità degli sprechi statali secondo altre modalità (tasse comunali, tasse con nome differente, ma sempre di tasse si tratta). Io francamente sono stanco delle promesse, preferisco impegnarmi per collaborare piuttosto che delegare altri al posto mio che risolvano i problemi.



Il discorso è molto complesso. 
Per la mia esperienza personale mi verrebbe da dire che, almeno negli argomenti di cui mi occupo io quotidianamente, tenere fuori il "popolino" è paradossalmente molto meglio (io mi occupo di agricoltura e "politiche alimentari"). Per il resto torniamo sempre al discorso che faccio io: uno può avere un'opinione positiva o meno dell'attuale classe politica, stante che "l'attuale classe politica" è comunque determinata dal voto degli elettori (quindi anche dal popolino). Per iperbole, sento un sacco di gente lamentarsi dello scempio culturale del paese, poi magari indaghi e scopri che sono gli stessi che per vent'anni hanno votato B. .. credo che, a livello generale, oggi giorno, ci si concentri troppo sullo scaricare le responsabilità della situazione attuale sulla classe politica, senza considerare mai che la classe politica è lì perché qualcuno, attraverso il proprio voto, ce l'ha messa..


----------



## O Animal (1 Marzo 2014)

Lo show continua...


----------



## Nicco (4 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lo show continua...



Non colgo il senso sinceramente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2014)

scusate ma LA RIFORMA DI FEBBRAIO ??? mi sono perso qualcosa ? non era una riforma al mese ? dopo 1 mese siamo già in ritardo i 1 riforma. ??? 

annamo bene


----------



## andre (4 Marzo 2014)

Questo babbeo ha fatto un accordo con Silvio per fare la legge elettorale e al tempo stesso un contro-accordo con Alfano per non farla poichè NCD verrebbe sostanzialmente lasciata fuori alle prossime elezioni. Che ideona!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusa sai, ma per fare un paragone un po' forzato.. se io sono malato gravemente vado a farmi curare dal medico non mi rivolgo al vicino di casa che fa l'elettricista.



pero bisogna sperare che il medico oltre ad essere competente sia anche onesto perchè se ti prescrive medicine anche per avere i regali dalle cause farmaceutiche alla lunga bene non fa


----------



## Gekyn (4 Marzo 2014)

Questo becia più del berlusca


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

Comunque sono allibito. Renzi vuole fare davvero l'Italicum verdiniano. Non so proprio cosa dire, è il contrario di ciò che avevano detto in campagna elettorale e di quello che ha chiesto la consulta. Il Senato rifatto come vuole Renzi è una pagliacciata e i tempi sono lunghissimi. In pratica stanno congelando il governo, parlano parlano e non fanno nulla. As usual mi verrebbe da aggiungere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2014)

Geniale geniale hahahah ... sta perculando TUTTI e la gente ha il coraggio di credere ancora a lui.. hnahaha


----------



## James Watson (5 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Geniale geniale hahahah ... sta perculando TUTTI e la gente ha il coraggio di credere ancora a lui.. hnahaha




Guarda che stiamo parlando di Renzi, non di Peppe


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Guarda che stiamo parlando di Renzi, non di Peppe



James, vorrei chiederti se da elettore ed attivista del PD se sei d'accordo con la riforma del Senato e con l'Italicum, senza provocazioni o ironie. Perchè a me, da esterno, pare veramente una pastrocchio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2014)

Rispondo cosi : 

Vai su google e scrivi " Di Battista insultato da un elettore PD " senti cosa gli dice.. sono le risposte che ti vorrei dare io  ... 

per il resto rendiamo ci conto che il M5S va in mezzo alla gente a parlare e TUTTI stanno con loro.. i tuoi amici del gruppo " De Benedetti and Friends " vanno ingiro in auto blu con la scorta.. 

forse è un pò sintomatico... 

cmq no problem alle prossime elezioni #vinciamonoi , quindi il problema sarà naturalmete risolto dalla gente stufa


----------



## James Watson (5 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per il resto rendiamo ci conto che il M5S va in mezzo alla gente a parlare e TUTTI stanno con loro.. i tuoi amici del gruppo " De Benedetti and Friends " vanno ingiro in auto blu con la scorta..



Lollo, te lo dico col cuore, vieni giù dal pero..
Quelli del PD vanno in giro talmente con l'auto blu e con la scorta che io stesso, semplice segretario di circolo, all'epoca neanche, solo semplice tesserato, ho avuto il piacere di andare a fare un aperitivo e parlare a quattr'occhi con un tizio che di lì a due mesi sarebbe diventato presidente del consiglio (e con me c'erano DECINE e DECINE di persone)


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lollo, te lo dico col cuore, vieni giù dal pero..
> Quelli del PD vanno in giro talmente con l'auto blu e con la scorta che io stesso, semplice segretario di circolo, all'epoca neanche, solo semplice tesserato, ho avuto il piacere di andare a fare un aperitivo e parlare a quattr'occhi con un tizio che di lì a due mesi sarebbe diventato presidente del consiglio (e con me c'erano DECINE e DECINE di persone)



Parlava con te perchè sei dalla sua parte  ..digli di andare in un mercato e prova a sentire cosa gli dice la gente ..


----------



## James Watson (5 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> James, vorrei chiederti se da elettore ed attivista del PD se sei d'accordo con la riforma del Senato e con l'Italicum, senza provocazioni o ironie. Perchè a me, da esterno, pare veramente una pastrocchio.



Andre, per me è sempre un piacere parlare di politica in maniera seria, ogni tanto cado anche io nell'aspetto "provocatorio", ma mi risulta difficile certe volte non rispondere a certe frecciatine che di politico hanno ben poco.
Fatta questa premessa, mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono le tue perplessità.
Dal mio punto di vista ti dico che sono favorevole alla riforma del senato, il sistema del bicameralismo perfetto è molto valido da un punto di vista teorico ma non consente di affrontare i lavori parlamentari con tempi compatibili alla necessità di risolvere i problemi. Una camera fatta di rappresentanti "locali", senza indennità e con precisi compiti mi sembra rispondere meglio a questa esigenza.
Riguardo l'Italicum, apprezzo il fatto che ci sia una legge elettorale che consenta la formazione di una maggioranza certa in parlamento, anche se mi restano diverse perplessità nel merito della legge stessa.


----------



## James Watson (5 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parlava con te perchè sei dalla sua parte  ..digli di andare in un mercato e prova a sentire cosa gli dice la gente ..



Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma si trattava di un evento pubblico aperto a tutti. Quanto ad andare al mercato cittadino, tranquillo, lo facciamo almeno 1 volta al mese (almeno, qui da me)


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Andre, per me è sempre un piacere parlare di politica in maniera seria, ogni tanto cado anche io nell'aspetto "provocatorio", ma mi risulta difficile certe volte non rispondere a certe frecciatine che di politico hanno ben poco.
> Fatta questa premessa, mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono le tue perplessità.
> Dal mio punto di vista ti dico che sono favorevole alla riforma del senato, il sistema del bicameralismo perfetto è molto valido da un punto di vista teorico ma non consente di affrontare i lavori parlamentari con tempi compatibili alla necessità di risolvere i problemi. Una camera fatta di rappresentanti "locali", senza indennità e con precisi compiti mi sembra rispondere meglio a questa esigenza.
> Riguardo l'Italicum, apprezzo il fatto che ci sia una legge elettorale che consenta la formazione di una maggioranza certa in parlamento, anche se mi restano diverse perplessità nel merito della legge stessa.



Da quel che ho capito vogliono far entrare la legge elettorale in vigore e poi abolire il Senato. Ma se la legge viene fatta prima dell'abolizione del Senato, è sarà sicuramente così, dato che per una riforma costituzionale i tempi si allungano (18 mesi), nel caso si andasse a votare si avrebbe l'Italicum alla Camera e il proporzionale al Senato. 
Per quanto riguarda l'Italicum, già per il fatto che sia stato vagliato da Verdini non mi piace. Le preferenze non ci sono, quando in campagna elettorale tutti hanno detto che le avrebbero volute, sia PD che PDL. Le percentuali sono fatte ad hoc per non far rimanere fuori la Lega e Sel, altra cosa che non mi piace affatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Le percentuali sono fatte ad hoc per non far rimanere fuori la Lega e Sel, altra cosa che non mi piace affatto.



!!!!!!!


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

Anche per quanto riguarda la riforma del Senato sono scettico. Renzi ha affermato che il senato concorrerà alla nomina del presidente della Repubblica ed ogni senatore, da quanto si è capito non sarà eletto, ma nominato. Non mi sembra una grande idea.


----------



## James Watson (5 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Da quel che ho capito vogliono far entrare la legge elettorale in vigore e poi abolire il Senato. Ma se la legge viene fatta prima dell'abolizione del Senato, è sarà sicuramente così, dato che per una riforma costituzionale i tempi si allungano (18 mesi), nel caso si andasse a votare si avrebbe l'Italicum alla Camera e il proporzionale al Senato.
> Per quanto riguarda l'Italicum, già per il fatto che sia stato vagliato da Verdini non mi piace. Le preferenze non ci sono, quando in campagna elettorale tutti hanno detto che le avrebbero volute, sia PD che PDL. Le percentuali sono fatte ad hoc per non far rimanere fuori la Lega e Sel, altra cosa che non mi piace affatto.



Sulla prima parte concordo in pieno, infatti io preferirei che si procedesse prima alla riforma del senato.
Sulle tue ulteriori critiche concordo nuovamente, tranne che sulla considerazione delle preferenze, dal momento che vi sono precise responsabilità politiche (del pdl) sulla mancata reintroduzione delle stesse. Per noi il problema non si pone, dato che facciamo le primarie per la composizione delle liste, ma comunque non è il massimo. Le percentuali ad hoc non piacciono anche a me.
In ogni caso, bisogna fare una legge che garantisca una maggioranza stabile.


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte concordo in pieno, infatti io preferirei che si procedesse prima alla riforma del senato.
> Sulle tue ulteriori critiche concordo nuovamente, tranne che sulla considerazione delle preferenze, dal momento che vi sono precise responsabilità politiche (del pdl) sulla mancata reintroduzione delle stesse. Per noi il problema non si pone, dato che facciamo le primarie per la composizione delle liste, ma comunque non è il massimo. Le percentuali ad hoc non piacciono anche a me.
> In ogni caso, bisogna fare una legge che garantisca una maggioranza stabile.



Ma perchè non fare una legge elettorale con NCD con le preferenze anzichè con Berlusconi? E' questo che non capisco.
Alfano ha detto più volte di essere favorevole ad una legge elettorale di questo tipo. Oltretutto NCD ha detto che hanno un accordo con Renzi per non fare l'Italicum (mi pare l'abbia detto Formigoni) perchè ovviamente toglierebbe dai giochi Alfano e compagnia cantante.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2014)

"E continuate a credere in lui?!1?1!" --> è lì da una settimana


----------



## James Watson (5 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Anche per quanto riguarda la riforma del Senato sono scettico. Renzi ha affermato che il senato concorrerà alla nomina del presidente della Repubblica ed ogni senatore, da quanto si è capito non sarà eletto, ma nominato. Non mi sembra una grande idea.



Moment..
nominato nel senso che andrebbero a far parte del così detto senato, per nomina automatica i sindaci dei comuni capoluogo (108) i governatori delle regioni (21), che di fatto, sarebbero eletti nelle elezioni amministrative e regionali. Il restante numero per arrivare a 150 sarebbero membri "temporanei" (per un solo mandato) nominati dal Presidente della Repubblica (una sorta di ri-edizione dei senatori a vita).
Si parla di sindaci dei comuni capoluogo perché tra le altre cose Renzi vorrebbe abolire anche le province


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> "E continuate a credere in lui?!1?1!" --> è lì da una settimana


Ma penso che le critiche che gli vengono fatte siano per la formazione del Governo (ministri, sottosegretari, ecc.)
Poi se mi spiegate il senso di spostare ministri da una poltrona ad un altra o di mettere la Madia ministro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> "E continuate a credere in lui?!1?1!" --> è lì da una settimana


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma penso che le critiche che gli vengono fatte siano per la formazione del Governo (ministri, sottosegretari, ecc.)
> Poi se mi spiegate il senso di spostare ministri da una poltrona ad un altra o di mettere la Madia ministro...


Guarda, chiedi a James perché lui è informato.

Io sono abbastanza fuori dal giro della politica perché in questo, a meno che uno non voglia farne il proprio lavoro, mi sembra solo una perdita di tempo.
Renzi mi sta simpatico, ma non è questo il punto: mi faceva sorridere che si pretendano grandi cambiamenti in dieci giorni. Che ci siano sinistri, destri, rossi, stellati, neri, non cambia la natura del ragionamento.


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Guarda, chiedi a James perché lui è informato.
> 
> Io sono abbastanza fuori dal giro della politica perché in questo, a meno che uno non voglia farne il proprio lavoro, mi sembra solo una perdita di tempo.
> Renzi mi sta simpatico, ma non è questo il punto: mi faceva sorridere che si pretendano grandi cambiamenti in dieci giorni. Che ci siano sinistri, destri, rossi, stellati, neri, non cambia la natura del ragionamento.


Che in 10 giorni si possa fare ben poco hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che tutte le premesse di questo governo cozzano con tutte le dichiarazioni e presunte intenzioni di Renzi. Sul primo punto sono invece in totale disaccordo.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Che in 10 giorni si possa fare ben poco hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che tutte le premesse di questo governo cozzano con tutte le dichiarazioni e presunte intenzioni di Renzi. Sul primo punto sono invece in totale disaccordo.


Certo che sei in disaccordo, ed è giusto così, altrimenti non saresti così interessato 

Fine OT, altrimenti ci bannano


----------



## smallball (5 Marzo 2014)

aspettiamo prima di giudicare. Spero che la legge elettorale sia fatta,mandando in pensione quel Porcellum veramente indigesto


----------



## James Watson (5 Marzo 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Che in 10 giorni si possa fare ben poco hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che tutte le premesse di questo governo cozzano con tutte le dichiarazioni e presunte intenzioni di Renzi. *Sul primo punto sono invece in totale disaccordo*.



Non credi che io sia informato?


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non credi che io sia informato?



Non mi permetterei mai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2014)

Avete letto della canzone per Renzi fatta cantare ai bimbi di una scuola in Sicilia? 

"Facciamo un salto, battiam le mani: ti salutiamo tutti insieme, presidente Renzi" 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## runner (6 Marzo 2014)

a mio avviso renzi oltre ad essere un megalomane è pure un casinista (lo si è visto nella formazione del governo e nella sua idea di riforma della legge elettorale)

comunque è davvero triste che quelli del pd per anni sono andati avanti a criticare sempre uno come il Berlu e poi adesso debbano reggere il moccolo a uno che forse come stile è pure peggio....


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto della canzone per Renzi fatta cantare ai bimbi di una scuola in Sicilia?
> 
> "Facciamo un salto, battiam le mani: ti salutiamo tutti insieme, presidente Renzi"
> 
> ...



Lo stile di questa boiata mi ricorda un certo B. E non parlo di Silvio


----------



## vota DC (6 Marzo 2014)

Beh ha senso: Renzi dice di guardare all'America ma è forte solo nell'Italia centrale, ha bisogno di affermarsi al sud, quindi da vero gentiluomo del sud ha bisogno dei bambini che cantano blues mentre lavorano alle piantagioni di cotone.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2014)

Renzi presente su La7 nel programma Anno Uno


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

Piaccia o meno Renzi attualmente gode di un credito enorme e molto speranze degli italiani sono riposte in lui. 
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], magari questa discussione si potrebbe spostare nella nuova sezione politica.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Renzi ora su La7 intervistato da Mentana. C'è anche Travaglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

Ma quante stupidate sta sparando


----------



## vota DC (4 Dicembre 2014)

Ahaha così rottamatore che ha detto che la ferriera di Trieste deve rimanere aperta, tutti i sindaci che hanno vinto le elezioni lo hanno fatto promettendo di chiudere quel cesso (del resto bisogna puntare al porto o se proprio si vuole l'industria a qualcosa di più avanzato invece che impiegare mezzucci da paese neoindustriale settecentesco)


----------



## runner (5 Dicembre 2014)

come il nano aveva il pallino del ponte sullo stretto, lui la mena con l'eliminazione del senato.....

a parte la demagogia che spara ad ogni suo intervento lui e i suoi predecessori sbagliano perché vanno ad agire entro un seminato ben limitato, dovrebbero invece proporre cose che sbloccano l'Italia verso la produttività, ma questo loro non lo capiscono neppure


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie per la candidatura per le Olimpiadi 2024. A Roma, poi. No ma grazie davvero.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Grazie per la candidatura per le Olimpiadi 2024. A Roma, poi. No ma grazie davvero.



Tranquillo è nel 2024. Ci sarà il tempo per mandarli tutti a casa (cit.).


----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo è nel 2024. Ci sarà il tempo per mandarli tutti a casa (cit.).



Speriamo non ci accettino


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ma avete idea quante gente ci magnerebbe sopra ? Per poi fare una pessima figura davanti al mondo...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Speriamo non ci accettino





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma avete idea quante gente ci magnerebbe sopra ? Per poi fare una pessima figura davanti al mondo...



Ho sentito prima da Salvini (fonte non molto onorevole ma vabbè) che ci sono ancora debiti per i mondiali di nuoto (tra cui una piscina qui a Ostia che non serve più a una ceppa) e quelli di Torino del 2006.


----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito prima da Salvini (fonte non molto onorevole ma vabbè) che ci sono ancora debiti per i mondiali di nuoto (tra cui una piscina qui a Ostia che non serve più a una ceppa) e quelli di Torino del 2006.



Non sono informato, ma non mi stupirebbe. Se non sei in grado di gestire i progetti a lungo termine*, cosa che nessun ente pubblico vuole imparare in Italia in nessun campo, lascia stare. Io ringrazio Monti da due anni per la decisione di non portare avanti la sparata di Silvio sulle Olimpiadi 2020, e oggi salta fuori il degno successore.

*basta guardare la Grecia com'è rimasta scottata dalla gestione Olimpiadi 2004.


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2014)

State tranquilli, tanto non verranno mai assegnate a Roma. Le olimpiadi sono un evento serio, non lo danno ad un finito paese di pagliacci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto ieri sera a PiazzaPulita hanno fatto vedere come il PD ha truccato le primarie nel 2012 ... cercatevi il video e ridete... c'è una persona che parla come responsabile del comune ( penso sia comune ) di Tor bella monaca ...

I fantastici personaggi del PD sono riusciti a portare alle primarie più votanti delle votazioni vere..e sapete come ?? pacchi di pasta e regalino in regalo del voto..


che bel partito che è il PD ..


----------



## runner (16 Dicembre 2014)

la cosa più scandalosa del pdìììì è che supportino un leader che è il clone del Berlusca (pure peggio) e abbiano in passato lasciati soli dei personaggio come Veltroni....


----------



## vota DC (16 Dicembre 2014)

In realtà è curioso come Veltroni sia stato il primo segretario eletto del PD: proprio lui si era sporcato personalmente le mani per salvare le tv di Berlusconi dall'oscuramento, tutto il partito era ovviamente d'accordo però fu lui a metterci la faccia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In realtà è curioso come Veltroni sia stato il primo segretario eletto del PD: proprio lui si era sporcato personalmente le mani per salvare le tv di Berlusconi dall'oscuramento, tutto il partito era ovviamente d'accordo però fu lui a metterci la faccia.



Vero , battaglia ( finta ) su tutti i fronti contro B e poi gli salvarono le TV...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Cosi giusto per tenervi aggiornati sulle vicende del governo Renzie.. 

dal 1° gennaio sale dal 10 al 22% l'iva sul pellet ... quindi cari amici se avete deciso di prendere la stufa a pellet per risparmiare ringraziate il vostro amico Renzie ...


----------



## runner (16 Dicembre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In realtà è curioso come Veltroni sia stato il primo segretario eletto del PD: proprio lui si era sporcato personalmente le mani per salvare le tv di Berlusconi dall'oscuramento, tutto il partito era ovviamente d'accordo però fu lui a metterci la faccia.



sulla storia delle TV del Berlusca si fa sempre molto casino, Veltroni da una parte diciamo che insieme al pdìììì non fece nulla "contro" e la scusa (a mio avviso plausibile) era quella di salvare comunque i posti di lavoro di mediaset

insomma mediaset andava riformata insieme alla rai e alle altri emittenti per fare TV in modo più semplice e meno di parte!!

detto ciò il ritengo attualmente allucinate che la base e i parlamentari sostengano renzi solo perchè porta voti


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera a PiazzaPulita hanno fatto vedere come il PD ha truccato le primarie nel 2012 ... cercatevi il video e ridete... c'è una persona che parla come responsabile del comune ( penso sia comune ) di Tor bella monaca ...
> 
> I fantastici personaggi del PD sono riusciti a portare alle primarie più votanti delle votazioni vere..e sapete come ?? pacchi di pasta e regalino in regalo del voto..
> 
> ...



avesse vinto Renzi e non il Fantozzi piacentino ,non avremmo assistito a questi quasi 2 anni di teatrino


----------



## Nicco (16 Dicembre 2014)

Il PD è in calo da almeno 3 settimane, effetto Roma Capitale?
Si attesta ora intorno al 37,5%
Salgono Lega e FI.

37.5 è ancora un abisso ma il trend è in calo, un calo anche abbastanza marcato. Anche la fiducia sul premier è in calo.
Secondo me a primavera non è così scontato non andare al voto e lì non so veramente cosa succederà.


----------



## Tobi (16 Dicembre 2014)

Maggiorate Imu e Tasi. Saranno contenti i renziani proprietari di immobili. 
Mio dio questo ci sta facendo affondare in anticipo. Rivoglio Berlusconi e non scherzo


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Il PD è in calo da almeno 3 settimane, effetto Roma Capitale?



Più che altro effetto delusione e conseguente "apertura occhi" degli italiani di fronte alle balle raccontate da un personaggio che avrebbe fatto carriera nella vendita dei quadri a telemarket.



Tobi ha scritto:


> Maggiorate Imu e Tasi. Saranno contenti i renziani proprietari di immobili.
> Mio dio questo ci sta facendo affondare in anticipo. Rivoglio Berlusconi e non scherzo



Renzi, nel raccontare bugie, è riuscito a superare persino Berlusconi, il che è tutto dire. 

Ma poi da quando c'è Renzi, nonostante i suoi roboanti proclami, non c'è un solo indice economico che sia migliorato: Pil giù, disoccupazione su, produzione industriale giù, tasse su, ecc. ecc., questo mentre ad es. la Spagna e la Grecia stanno registrando tassi di crescita del Pil che sfiorano e/o superano il 2%.


----------



## Doctore (16 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> questo mentre ad es. la Spagna e la Grecia stanno registrando tassi di crescita del Pil che sfiorano e/o superano il 2%.


Fermo li non vuol dire nulla questo...spagna e grecia hanno 25 % di disoccupazione...loro sono a un altro livello drammatico.
Il loro 2% di crescita vale poco o nulla.
Sulle altre cose posso anche essere d accordo


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2015)

L'elezione di Mattarella - http://www.milanworld.net/sergio-mattarella-e-il-nuovo-presidente-della-repubblica-vt25277.html -
segna, comunque la si pensi, un successo di Renzi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (31 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'elezione di Mattarella http://www.milanworld.net/sergio-mattarella-e-il-nuovo-presidente-della-repubblica-vt25277.html
> segna, comunque la si pensi, un successo di Renzi.



sono daccordo, è riuscito a far votare a tutti i membri del suo partito ed anche a elettori di altri partiti il nome che lui aveva proposto.
665 voti è un risultato superiore alle aspettative


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> sono daccordo, è riuscito a far votare a tutti i membri del suo partito ed anche a elettori di altri partiti il nome che lui aveva proposto.
> 665 voti è un risultato superiore alle aspettative



...è stato molto astuto, proponendo Mattarella ha messo in crisi tutti. Pure il M5S, in fondo, non mi pare che abbia fatto barricate.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...è stato molto astuto, proponendo Mattarella ha messo in crisi tutti. Pure il M5S, in fondo, non mi pare che abbia fatto barricate.


Appunto, è astuto e riesce a prendere in giro gli italiani come pochi. Chapeau, basta che poi gli italiani che lo votano non si lamentano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque è stata l'elezione più insensata di sempre, dopo la seconda votazione non ha avuto più senso far votare, si sapeva già tutto.


----------



## andre (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai in Italia aleggia questa strana convinzione per cui un politico sia bravo solo se riesce a portare a termine i propri obiettivi, che siano utili o meno al popolo ormai non interessa più a nessuno.


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'elezione di Mattarella - http://www.milanworld.net/sergio-mattarella-e-il-nuovo-presidente-della-repubblica-vt25277.html -
> segna, comunque la si pensi, un successo di Renzi.



e ci fa capire,anche se tu sarai assolutamente in disaccordo con me,come senza la pagliacciata delle primarie di dicembre 2012 palesemente truccate a favore del piacentino,e senza la tattica e la campagna elettorale suicida di Bersani,adesso saremmo in una situazione di totale sicurezza politica fino al 2018. Pier Luigi Bersani e' stato veramente fantozziano


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> e ci fa capire,anche se tu sarai assolutamente in disaccordo con me,come senza la pagliacciata delle primarie di dicembre 2012 palesemente truccate a favore del piacentino,e senza la tattica e la campagna elettorale suicida di Bersani,adesso saremmo in una situazione di totale sicurezza politica fino al 2018. Pier Luigi Bersani e' stato veramente fantozziano




Non credo che le primarie del 2012 siano state truccate. Renzi ancora oggi non è "amato" da una consistente fetta del suo partito e molti di quelli che ora lo sostengono erano dalla parte di Bersani ...


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Ormai in Italia aleggia questa strana convinzione per cui un politico sia bravo solo se riesce a portare a termine i propri obiettivi, che siano utili o meno al popolo ormai non interessa più a nessuno.



Hai ragione...ma il problema è che il comportamento di renzi si riflette anche sull opposizione.
Tutti si comportano in questo modo senza nessuna distinzione...l opposizione per restare a galla o si mette d accordo con renzi(vedi fi e ncd)oppure fanno opposizione giusto per restare in parlamento urlando e sbraitando qua e la senza la nessuna intenzione di governare(vedi m5s e lega).
E' questa l italia bellezza


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sta riuscendo in ciò in cui B. non è mai riuscito in 20 anni: tenere per le palle un'intera classe politica. Peccato che fare gli interessi dell'Italia non sia tra le sue intenzioni...


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sta riuscendo in ciò in cui B. non è mai riuscito in 20 anni: tenere per le palle un'intera classe politica. Peccato che fare gli interessi dell'Italia non sia tra le sue intenzioni...


Moriremo, aspettando colui che farà gli interessi degli Italiani. Il cosiddetto Messia.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Hai ragione...ma il problema è che il comportamento di renzi si riflette anche sull opposizione.
> Tutti si comportano in questo modo senza nessuna distinzione...l opposizione per restare a galla o si mette d accordo con renzi(vedi fi e ncd)oppure fanno opposizione giusto per restare in parlamento urlando e sbraitando qua e la senza la nessuna intenzione di governare(vedi m5s e lega).
> E' questa l italia bellezza



L'attuale opposizione è da mani nei capelli, come dici tu loro hanno trovato la loro dimensione perfetta nel stare lì a urlare a piagnucolare. Ogni volta che sento parlare esponenti di M5S, Lega, Fratelli d'Italia, ecc. mi si drizzano i peli sulle braccia per la loro inettitudine.


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Moriremo, aspettando colui che farà gli interessi degli Italiani. Il cosiddetto Messia.


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Moriremo, aspettando colui che farà gli interessi degli Italiani. Il cosiddetto Messia.



Non esiste un Messia che salvi l'Italia. È da un secolo che lo aspettiamo: Mussolini, Berlusconi, Renzi... Ma nessuno può. Non esiste.

Solo noi italiani, se cambiassimo radicalmente mentalità, avremmo capacità e mezzi per salvarla.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sta riuscendo in ciò in cui B. non è mai riuscito in 20 anni: tenere per le palle un'intera classe politica. Peccato che fare gli interessi dell'Italia non sia tra le sue intenzioni...



...per come stanno le cose, salvo stravolgimenti, Renzi dominerà la scena politica ancora per molti anni.


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per come stanno le cose, salvo stravolgimenti, Renzi dominerà la scena politica ancora per molti anni.



a mio avviso invece no....

la situazione economica non glielo consentirà


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2015)

E che nessuno dica più che l'Italia non conta niente!










Con un leader così come si può pensare di non avere un ruolo decisivo nel consesso delle nazioni?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per come stanno le cose, salvo stravolgimenti, Renzi dominerà la scena politica ancora per molti anni.



Probabilmente si, ma non da leader, non potrebbe giustificare i suoi fallimenti,
alle prossime elezioni politiche troverà il modo di far rigirare la ruota verso il centrodestra


----------



## The P (19 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E che nessuno dica più che l'Italia non conta niente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sì però se dobbiamo criticare tutto a prescindere.

Non sono un Renziano, assolutamente, ma lo criticavo molto di più prima che facesse questa escalation politica che adesso. 
Forse non seguite bene quello che accade in parlamento o avete aspettative incredibili, io vedo solo che il suo governo sta mettendo mano su tutti gli ambiti legislativi esistenti. Ricordiamoci che degli ultimi 10 anni ci sono state solo delle leggi ad personam di Berlusconi e tasse eliminate in sede di elezioni per poi spuntare sotto altri nomi.

Con Obama poi la questione è assolutamente apprezzabile. Per l'america negli ultimi anni siamo stati meno di zero, Renzi non parla bene inglese così come Berlusconi, eppure il primo è diventato un interlocutore usuale di Obama, il secondo Obama l'ha sempre scansato come la peste. Ma non ha mai dato corda neanche a Monti, che è un personaggio riconosciuto.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> sì però se dobbiamo criticare tutto a prescindere.
> 
> Non sono un Renziano, assolutamente, ma lo criticavo molto di più prima che facesse questa escalation politica che adesso.
> Forse non seguite bene quello che accade in parlamento o avete aspettative incredibili, io vedo solo che il suo governo sta mettendo mano su tutti gli ambiti legislativi esistenti. Ricordiamoci che degli ultimi 10 anni ci sono state solo delle leggi ad personam di Berlusconi e tasse eliminate in sede di elezioni per poi spuntare sotto altri nomi.
> ...


 
Si scherza un po' dai...

Riguardo all'operato di Renzie fare tante leggi non vuol dire necessariamente fare buone leggi. Per il resto Renzi si è dimostrato il miglior seguace di Berlusconi: entrambi sono abili venditori di fumo.

In ambito internazionale almeno il nome di Berlusconi lo scrivevano correttamente 

Rispetto poi al fatto che Obama non considerasse Berlusconi non è così, ci sono tante dichiarazioni e comportamenti che dimostrano il contrario...inoltre basta leggersi ciò che dice Geithner sugli avvenimenti che portarono alla defenestrazione di Berlusconi per rendersi conto che non c'era assolutamente malanimo degli americani verso Berlusca...l'odio semmai era tutto dei tedeschi che mal sopportavano le critiche verso la gestione scellerata della zona euro impostata dai crucchi.

Non a caso il pessimo Monti non ha fatto altro che compiacere i tedeschi...ciò che non sta facendo Draghi: altra persona fortemente invisa a Berlino.


----------

